# Aion: Jetzt einen von 1.000 Beta-Keys für die Closed-Beta abstauben



## SebastianThoeing (27. Januar 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Aion: Jetzt einen von 1.000 Beta-Keys für die Closed-Beta abstauben* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Aion: Jetzt einen von 1.000 Beta-Keys für die Closed-Beta abstauben


----------



## ElKodo (27. Januar 2012)

Grade auf den Anofrdern-button geklickt, und es kam die Meldung "Leider zuspät - alle Keys bereits vergeben.".
Schlau wie ich bi neifnach nochmal draufgeklickt, und zack einen bekommen.

Also, wenn es nicht klappen sollte, einfach nochmal klicken!


----------



## Cromox (27. Januar 2012)

Danke!!!


----------



## Pythonka (27. Januar 2012)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Gallerchen (27. Januar 2012)

Mercy


----------



## maikdragon (27. Januar 2012)

Thank you very much !! :3


----------



## Magnus117 (27. Januar 2012)

Danke, mein Gott


----------



## Andrej1988 (27. Januar 2012)

ich möchte auch gerne einen haben! bitte pcgames schickt mir auch einen


----------



## Lisamaedi (27. Januar 2012)

Danke! Ihr seid die Besten :*


----------



## Yougle (27. Januar 2012)

ne Closed Beta für ein Spiel was schon auf dem Markt ist? hmm... aber danke für den key


----------



## Valarius (27. Januar 2012)

Ich versteh die Beta Geschichte auch nicht. Ich hatte beim Release damals Aion ein paar Monate gespielt, nun wird es Free to Play, da und? Für was brauch man denn da eine neue BETA?

Ich gehe doch mal schwer davon aus daß ich meinen alten Char und meinen alten Account auch in der neuen Version wieder aktivieren kann.

Oder ist die Free-to-Play Variante eine andere als to Bezahl-Variante? Ein paralleles Universum ?!?!?


----------



## Yougle (27. Januar 2012)

Bekommt noch jemand ne Trojaner-Warnung bei der Installtion?


----------



## Kaeham (27. Januar 2012)

Andrej1988 schrieb:


> ich möchte auch gerne einen haben! bitte pcgames schickt mir auch einen


 
Du musst auf den Link im Beitrag klicken, dann bekommst du einen!


----------



## Luuux (27. Januar 2012)

Also ich hab mal reingeschaut... Sehen die Texturen nur bei mir so besch... eiden aus oder ist das so? Da sieht ja Minecraft von den Landschaften her stellenweise besser aus O_O


----------



## Salomon95 (27. Januar 2012)

Oh vielen Dank Pc-Games,war schon frustriert weil ich die ganzen Verlosungen vor der Beta verpasst habe und vom Newsletter keinen bekommen habe.Danke nochmals,jetzt kann ich das Spiel auch endlich mal zocken 
mfg


----------



## Acegurke (27. Januar 2012)

Achman soon mist-.-
alle keys schon vergeben-.-
Kann jemand vllt noch einen entbehren?
einfach ne mail schicken
danke im vorraus
Acegurke@googlemail.com


----------



## Drei3 (27. Januar 2012)

Wird es morgen noch beta keys geben?


----------



## ibuk1981 (27. Januar 2012)

Plizz beta key i need play plizzz ibukmmorpg@interia.pl plizzzz


----------



## griZZor (27. Januar 2012)

hat jemand evtl. ein betaKey? ..hab leider verpennt


----------



## FlorianStangl (27. Januar 2012)

Unsere Schwesterseite buffed.de hat noch ein paar Keys, also beeilt euch 
http://www.buffed.de/Aion-PC-155040/News/Aion-buffed-verlost-1000-Keys-fuer-die-geschlossene-Free2Play-Beta-Phase-865727/


----------



## Marwak (28. Januar 2012)

Please give me beta key marwak005@gmail.com Thankyou


----------



## Slex44 (28. Januar 2012)

Dankeschööööööööööön


----------



## Ferritt (28. Januar 2012)

Schade. Habe leider keinen mehr bekommen.
Wenn Einer noch einen Key übrig hat bitte zuschicken.
Ferritt @ web.de DANKE !


----------



## catagus (28. Januar 2012)

pls...anyone have an extra beta-key? thanks in advance... cata_gus@yahoo.com


----------



## DeathStrikE213 (28. Januar 2012)

Hat vllt jemand nen Beta-Key übrig? wär nett... ich habs leider bissl verpennt... [Darkimpact@t-online.de]


----------



## jackisthebest (28. Januar 2012)

*Beta Key*

Habe es leider auch verpennt.
Wenn einer einen übrig hat würde ich mich riesig freuen
nico8471@gmx.de


----------



## Safasa (28. Januar 2012)

Mist leider auch zu spät.... bitte wenn einer noch einen hat, ich würde mich voll freuen
(Email: christian.blim@yahoo.de)
Danke ^^


----------



## jo0 (28. Januar 2012)

Ich hab noch einen Key, da ich wo anders einen gewonnen habe, es aber nicht wusste ^^

Wer den will, soll mir eine PM schreiben, der Erste bekommt den Key.

Edit: Der Key ist mittlerweile vergeben.


----------



## Siedlaa (28. Januar 2012)

jo0 schrieb:


> Ich hab noch einen Key, da ich wo anders einen gewonnen habe, es aber nicht wusste ^^
> 
> Wer den will, soll mir eine PM schreiben, der Erste bekommt den Key.


 
Haste den noch?


----------



## jo0 (28. Januar 2012)

Der Key ist schon weg und ist an Siedlaa gegenagen.


----------



## iFistx (28. Januar 2012)

mist verpasst


----------



## oOToasTOo (28. Januar 2012)

wo ist der button?^^


----------



## oOToasTOo (28. Januar 2012)

hat irgendjemand noch so einen key, bitte bitte, brauche einen unbedingt, ( Artuyz999@gmx.de )


----------



## tanoranox (29. Januar 2012)

Mist, zu spät! Hat vielleicht jemand noch nen Key übrig? Würde mich echt freuen..


----------



## Albo1995 (29. Januar 2012)

Ich habe mal eine Frage.
Gibt es noch eine Möglichkeit hier mehrere Keys zu verlosen ? 
Vielleicht möchte mir auch irgendjemand einen schenken (bezweifle ich aber)
naja wenn dann zu:
endritilo@hotmail.com.
Naja mir reicht aber schon eine Antwort zu meiner Frage


----------



## erle777 (29. Januar 2012)

Wenn jemand noch einen key übrig hat würde mich das sehr freuen  
t.erfurt@gmx.de <---- dahin =P


----------



## AJustiOn (29. Januar 2012)

Auch zu spät echt schade hätte mich richtig richtig gefreut , wenn wirklich einer noch einen übrig hatt das glaube ich zwar nicht aber wen doch vileicht bekommt ich ihn ja würde mich verdamt stark freuen ( justin.aion97@hotmail.de ) man sieht es schon an der email


----------



## Safasa (29. Januar 2012)

Hat jemand bitte noch einen Key wäre sehr nett.... liebe grüße (christian.blim@yahoo.de)


----------



## moki76 (29. Januar 2012)

suche schon verzweifelt nach einem Key, falls du es vergeben kannst/willst bitte an:sicevac76@yahoo.com


----------



## aragon1369 (29. Januar 2012)

suche noch nach einen kay wenn wer noch einen hat wäre echt nett danke

(maik_2011@live.de)


----------



## Sesti (30. Januar 2012)

Mist, bin zu spät. Falls wer noch nen Key über hat würde ich mich freuen.
Bitte an matthias_deox@live.de
Ich kann evtl eine Gegenleistung anbieten.

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## lethrozer (30. Januar 2012)

lukmanwln@gmail.com

danke


----------



## Reverse (30. Januar 2012)

Falls jemand noch einen Key hat, bitte schickts an:     schlee_forspam[at]web.de

Vielen Dank


----------



## Leace (30. Januar 2012)

Gute Nachrichten! Die ersten 3 Leute die eine mail an leace25@live.de schreiben mit einer kreativen Begründung warum er einen Key haben möchte, werden einen bekommen  Die Begründung kann natürlich auch erfunden sein... sollte halt irgendwie unterhaltsam sein!


----------



## Stevouh (30. Januar 2012)

Leace schrieb:


> Gute Nachrichten! Die ersten 3 Leute die eine mail an leace25@live.de schreiben mit einer kreativen Begründung warum er einen Key haben möchte, werden einen bekommen  Die Begründung kann natürlich auch erfunden sein... sollte halt irgendwie unterhaltsam sein!


 
Ist noch einer übrig?


----------



## Tadda99 (30. Januar 2012)

hätte es auch gern getestet, aber leider hab ich die aktion hier verschlafen 
falls noch jmd einen übrig hat nehm ich den gern per pn


----------



## Leace (31. Januar 2012)

@ Stevouh einen hab ich noch!


----------



## Stevouh (31. Januar 2012)

@Leace hab dir bereits eine email geschrieben mit dem Betreff: Aion Beta-Key - Die letzte Hoffnung 

Hast du die schon gelesen?


----------



## Leace (31. Januar 2012)

So jetzt sind alle weg!


----------



## Safasa (31. Januar 2012)

Hallo liebe Community, mal eine frage hat irgendwer noch einen Beta-Key ich würde mich tierisch freuen.... Spiel das spiel so gerne und komm net rein.... danke im vorraus. (christian.blim@yahoo.de)


----------



## Rouman (31. Januar 2012)

Ich habe die Aktion leider auch verschlafen 
falls jemand noch einen freien beta key loswerden will... ich nehme ihn gerne.


----------



## TheRosebud (1. Februar 2012)

hallo   habe es auch verpasst und würde mich freuen wenn jemand der iihn nicht bespielt ihn an mich abgeben könnte 

denn meine freunde spielen bereits alle dort im clan der Jadedrachen und ich kleine Wurst wäre dann die einzige die nicht mithalten kann 

also von Herzen erwünscht ein key für mich, danke im Vorraus eure Rose


----------



## TheRosebud (1. Februar 2012)

oh sorry meine mail adi vergessen
 a-kunze@web.de
danke Rose


----------



## gazi52 (2. Februar 2012)

bin zu spät aber würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich eins kriegen würde von den beta key

a-ab@live.de


----------



## Domca (2. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen da ich die aktion leider verpasst habe würde ich mich freuen wer ein Beta key zu viel hat mir zu schreiben.

D.Reischke@gmx.de


----------



## qwez (8. Februar 2012)

Hat vllt jemand nen Beta-Key übrig? wär nett... ich habs leider bissl verpennt... sequenz@ukr.net


----------



## gothicnova (8. Februar 2012)

Oh nein ... total verschlafen -_-
Hab von Beginn an Aion gespielt aber nach reichlich einem Jahr aufgehört. Leider wurde wie jetzt bestätigt mein Account auch gelöscht grml. Möchte es jetzt nach dem riesen Grafikpatch vor geraumer Zeit super gern wieder anspielen.
Also falls noch Key´s vorhanden sind würde ich nur zu gern einen haben.
Mfg                  r.gnoss@freenet.de


----------



## romyhyper (8. Februar 2012)

Falls es noch Keys gibt, hätte ich auch gern einen...habs total vergessen... romyhyperr@ymail.com


----------



## appstore159 (9. Februar 2012)

BITTEE GEBBT MIR EINEN KEY ;D könnt ich bitte einen key haben ich habe mich ssooooo doll drauf gefreut


----------



## anoxx0501 (12. Februar 2012)

würde mich über einen Beta Key sehr freuen


----------



## suessemicha (14. Februar 2012)

Hey ihr lieben.
Habe leider viel zu spät gemerkt das die Beta-Keys für "AION F2P" verlost werden.
Würd mich sehr freuen wenn noch welche übrig sind und ich einen davon ergattern könnte.
Bin ab heute Krank geschrieben daher würde mir das gerade recht kommen 
Liebe grüße Micha
e-Mail: Micha.suesse@gmx.net


----------



## iJokR (16. Februar 2012)

Leider habe ich auch erst ziemlich spät gemerkt das es Beta-Keys für Aion gibt.
Würde mich trodzdem freuen wenn ihr noch einen da habt und ich einen haben könnte.

Mfg Jochen


----------



## Kevinn (16. Februar 2012)

Mist , zuspät... brauch auch einen BetaKey


----------



## Mardos (20. Februar 2012)

hallo würde mich auch freuen wenn da noch ein code sein sollte bitte schickt mir einen mfg 

e-mail: dasautomann@web.de


----------

